# Welfare help needed



## Worried1235 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi am new, need advice desperately. My ex husband bought a pony for my daughter a few years ago. She is currently in the field on land I own with my ex husband (house and land are up for sale). I will be honest I know nothing about horses, my ex husband bought the horse without telling me when we were married, lied for a year and said she was a pony of a friend. Long story short we got divorced 2 years ago. Since he left he does not come to look after the horse, he says he will come to trim her feet but doesn't..it got so bad I ended up getting the farrier in myself and he says she has laminitis and is too far and won't have long if she isn't fenced off as she currently has access to too much grass. My sister and I have tried a head muzzle but she keeps pulling it off. I have asked the ex husband repeatedly to look after her, to get her re-homed or give me the passport and I will get her re-homed. No response. My daughter who adores the pony asks her dad but we still can't get him to sort things out. My sister has rang the rspca but they say unless she's in imminent danger they can't really help. However I can't afford to keep paying the farrier and I need advice on how I can get him to take responsibility for the pony. She's a lovely thing, my daughter adores her but she is not being looked after. I work full time and don't have the time, knowledge or money to take care of her. It breaks my heart to see the horse in such a way but I don't know what to do. Please can anyone offer any advice. My sister suggested getting a passport resent but at the same time I don't want to be the one to break my daughter's heart as she's still convinced that she will get to ride her one day!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Is there a local horse rescue that would get involved.

HAPPA, Redwings, Ada Cole etc.

They tend to be more proactive ime and might just be able to intervene enough to educate your ex.


----------



## Worried1235 (Jun 5, 2020)

Lurcherlad said:


> Is there a local horse rescue that would get involved.
> 
> HAPPA, Redwings, Ada Cole etc.
> 
> They tend to be more proactive ime and might just be able to intervene enough to educate your ex.


Thank you for your advice


----------

